# My 2 year old made me age 10 years today!!!!



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

My 2 year old son James made me age 10 years today... Our front gate was open because the land lord was putting in a new water heater for us and had been coming and going all day (leaving it open which we NEVER do). 
James was behind me one min. helping clean the house and gone the next...
I tore the house apart, covered the yard a dozen times then headed for the neibors to see if he went there and nope... So, I called my husband and the police and every flipping person I could find and we were all looking for James!!!!!! :shocked: :tears: Way out in the middle of nowhere and only God knew where he was. After what seemed like forever (a few hours) of searching and I was finally really panicing and braking down the little booger come out of nowhere into the yard. I'm freaking out asking him where he was. It turns out he was sleeping in the well pump house behind the tank...
I mind you the pump house had been checked repeatedly and no one saw him tucked in behind the tank......... 
I NEVER WANT TO DEAL WITH THIS KINDA THING AGAIN!!!! I have him back and im still freaking out!!
Worst feeling I have ever felt in my whole life... This is why I am happy to have a 6ft fence with barbed wire on top and my gates are always locked...
We have tons of HUGE coyotes around our house all the time and of corse im thinking the worst!!! That some coyote drug him off to eat him because I had just been reading about the huge rise in wild coyotes attcking and killing little kids for food :shocked: :tears: ... And to make that worse the whole time I was searching for him this giant coyote that is always around my house was out watching me and he wasn't even scared of me at all.. he was maybe 15 yards away.. I could have hit him with a rock.. So, now my husband is out to get that coyote because if he is that brave with us it's gonna be a huge issue when the goat kids hit the gound..
I can't even being to thank God enough my little guy is OK :wahoo: and my heart really goes out to all those people who really have lost their babies!!! :hug: 

So, that was my day :doh: I sure hope everyone else had a MUCH better day!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

wow, you have really had quite the day!!! Something happening to a child--especially my own is definately the thing that scares me the most! Of course, working in a hospital & seeing/hearing accident/illness/abuse stories about such beautiful innocent children doesn't help any! We all need to be thankful for each good day that comes our way! 
I would definately be on the hunt for that coyote also--they are only looking for trouble when they aren't afraid of humans.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow.....how terrifying..... :shocked: glad God was watching.... :wink: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't begin to imagine the terror you must have felt :hug: Thank God your little man is safe in his mama's arms :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh how TERRIFYING! I'm sorry you had to go through that.... Thank goodness he is ok! :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am sooooo very sorry you went through that! BUT THANK GOD JAMES IS OKAY!!!! I would have been a nervous wreck, I think I'd have to be hospitalized after something like that with shock and terror! I couldn't imagine that happening. But it does happen, and kids do the darnest things!
I remember last summer my husband put out fence in the front yard, but didn't complete it past the driveway. I told my husband the corners were too high, and he of course said they were fine.
I was outside doing yard work, look up and my daughter was going UNDER the fence <she was a little over 2 1/2 years old>. OMG I took off running, and she got out of the fence! We live on a busy road out in the country where people drive 55 in a 35. 
I was able to reach over and grab her and pull her back to the fence, and a minute later a car passed.
OMG my heart was in my throat, I hurt my side and my arm trying to get over the fence, but nothing could take away that helpless feeling, and how I felt like I had failed as a parent. It bothered me for a long time. 
She's 4 now, but that felt like it happened just yesterday.

Unfortunately, no matter how good a parent a person is, these things happen.


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Feb 9, 2010)

How terrible! I am so glad he was found.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, I can't begin to imagine how you felt. Praise God your little guy is okay! I hope your husband can get that coyote.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, it was horrible :sigh: my oldest 2 kids (5 years and 7 years) were in school while all this happened but I had my 4 year old with me and she was crying because of what was going on and wow... I just felt so helpless and worthless :sigh: None of it seemed real... Then im 5 1/2 months pregnant with another boy an I'm ray: telling God - OK... PLEASE, I am not having this baby boy to make up for the one thats missing here!!!! Could use a little help!!
It made it worse because the police told me not to go looking for him. To just stay at my house until they got there and I am thinking "Are you nuts!!!!! How can I not look for him?!!!?!" 
And ooh man... my husband made the 42 mile trip from his work to our house in 15 minutes :shocked: I really don't want to know how fast he was going... 
I am also VERY greatful for my awesome neibors who all came to help look for him... I have to say it's a hell of a way to meet new people :doh: but now I know all the people that live close by (within 2 miles lol) and it turns out several of them want to buy meat goats as soon as I have some ready. So, that nice...
I don't think I have ever been so greatful for my kids... I am NEVER EVER going to let anyone leave my gate open again. I don't care how much they have to open and close it :GAAH: it's not worth one of my kids.
I pray none of you ever have to go through anything like what happened ray: And thanks everyone for the moral support!!! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> the police told me not to go looking for him. To just stay at my house until they got there and I am thinking "Are you nuts!!!!! How can I not look for him?!!!?!"


 Are they kidding....no way.... :doh:

I am glad... everyone is OK.... :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

That is great news! I needed to hear that. We have a case here in Alabama where the dad and girlfriend killed a 3yr old boy and a (I think 4yr) girl. Months ago and they just came forward. They found the boy but are still looking for the girl. I have been so sad. Thank you for loving your kids and taking care of them. Things happen but it's so nice to know most people are still loving parents.

Bless you and your family. :thumb: 

Gina and Yung


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

BIG :hug: :grouphug: to you and so glad all is well at your home now.... this is a wonderful group of good hearted people on this forum who cares for others and their family, not just their animals,, and it shows by their posting,,,bless you,, Now,, have hubby go out and take care of the coyote,, when they loss fear of human's,, thats the time to take matters in your own hands,,or someone with good hunting skills,,, for the safty of your home. Also,, congrats on your soon to be arrival of your baby boy(((HUGS))) set back now with a cup of warm or hot cup of tea,it settles the nervers at times, mom...


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you guys!!
I know just what you mean Gina..... It's very heart braking.. alot of things that happen these days in our world. I'm glad my good new made you feel better too :hug: 
jberter, I agree 100% about the people here =) Now if only everyone could be as nice, polite, supportive and caring!!!
As for the coyote, I will feel much better when he is gone.


----------

